# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Ấn tượng Flamingo Đải Lải Resort - Điểm du lịch gần Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Hồ Đại Lải rộng 500 héc ta, cách Hà Nội 50 km và cách sân bay Quốc tế Nội Bài 10 km. Nằm phía Bắc hồ Đại Lải, Flamingo Đại Lải Resort có diện tích 123 héc ta, một nơi lạ trong chốn rất quen.* 


Lấy biểu tượng hồng hạc, loài chim thanh cao tượng trưng cho sự may mắn, trường tồn, hạnh phúc, Flamingo Đại Lải Resort là nơi gặp gỡ của những người thành đạt với khát vọng tìm cho mình và người thân một không gian nghỉ dưỡng yên bình nhằm tái tạo năng lượng cuộc sống.

Với diện tích 123 héc-ta, bao quanh bởi 500 héc-ta mặt nước và 10.000 ngàn héc- ta rừng thông Flamingo Đại Lải Resort (FDL) là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng sinh thái đẳng cấp. Hệ sinh thái vẹn nguyên, thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và nghệ thuật cảnh quan độc đáo nơi đây tạo nên một không gian nghỉ dưỡng, thư giãn trong xanh, yên bình, một cuộc sống trang trọng giữa thiên nhiên. Nơi đây sở hữu thiên nhiên tươi đẹp và cảnh quan độc đáo: 7 ngọn đồi, 6 cánh rừng, 5 km tiếp giáp mặt nước, 4 bán đảo, 3 dòng suối, 2 hồ trung tâm, 1 đảo chim.




Flamingo Đại Lải Resort sở hữu cảnh quan rộng, tầm nhìn trải trên mặt nước lớn đến tận các điểm nhấn cảnh quan của cả vùng hồ núi. Hệ thống suối và hồ cảnh quan len lỏi, đan cài, quyện chặt với cây xanh, với đất và nhà.


Đến Flamingo Đại Lải Resort, ngoài việc cảm nhận không gian xanh, gần gũi thiên nhiên, bạn còn có cơ hội thưởng thức những món ăn đặc biệt mang đậm phong cách Flamingo tại nhà hàng Bamboo Wings.

Ẩm thực Flamingo tại nhà hàng Bamboo Wings không chỉ cầu kỳ trong chế biến mà còn kiểu cách trong trình bày và tinh tế trong lựa chọn những thức uống hảo hạng đi kèm để mang tới cho quý vị hơn cả một bữa ăn ngon mà là một phong cách thưởng thức đẳng cấp và sành điệu.


Một số món ăn đặc biệt được ưa thích nhất có thể kể đến như: canh gà đồi với nấm tươi, xa lát rau mầm…  Ngoài ra, tại Flamingo Đại Lải Resort tiệc nướng ngoài trời được phục vụ theo yêu cầu của thực khách tùy theo số lượng người với nhiều lựa chọn về địa điểm: tại bãi tắm Flamingo Beach Club, trên đồi cỏ land-art hay trong nhà hàng Bamboo Wings có không gian mở hoặc ngay trong sân vườn, bên bể bơi tại các biệt thự.


Những quầy bar ngoài trời tại Flamingo Beach Club được đặt ở những vị trí có góc nhìn rộng và đẹp nhất, khách hàng có thể vừa trò chuyện vừa thưởng ngoạn cảnh quan xung quanh. Sẽ thật thi vị khi nhâm nhi một ly cocktail hay thưởng thức điểm tâm giữa không gian khoáng đạt của trời mây, rừng cây, sóng nước. Kiến trúc mở, đường nét nhẹ nhàng với nội thất giản dị mà sang trọng, chủ yếu sự dụng các chất liệu tự nhiên tạo nên không gian gần gũi, trang nhã cho những buổi gặp gỡ vui vẻ hay những phút giây thư thái, bình yên. Phục vụ các loại rượu, cocktail, mocktail và đồ ăn nhẹ hoặc thực đơn theo yêu cầu, bar ngoài trời tại FBC tạo nên phong cách thưởng thức ẩm thực đẳng cấp của người sành điệu.

Các dịch vụ ở  Flamingo Đại Lải Resort  rất tiện ích đa dạng và đẳng cấp với khu resort trung tâm, hệ thống các câu lạc bộ du thuyền, giải trí, thể thao, nghệ thuật, ẩm thực, chăm sóc sức khỏe, trung tâm dịch vụ cộng đồng...




Flamingo Đại Lải Resort còn là thiên đường cho bé yêu với công viên Wonder Park có hơn 30 trò chơi độc đáo với những đặc điểm khác nhau phù hợp với địa hình được chia thành 3 nhóm chính: trò chơi trên cát, trò chơi trên bãi cỏ và trò chơi trong rừng.  Các bé được thỏa sức chạy nhảy, vui đùa và tham gia cá trò chơi thú vị như Cờ vua khổng lồ; blowling gỗ, xếp hình gỗ rèn luyện sự nhanh nhẹn; bập bênh, cầu trượt, xích đu; bóng rổ, bóng chuyền…

Cách Hà Nội 45km, cách sân bay Nội Bài 10km, Giao hông đi lại thuận tiện, bạn chỉ mất 50 phút lái xe từ trung tâm Hà Nội là đến với Flamingo Đải Lải Resort. Tuyến đường sẽ được rút ngắn hơn trong thời gian tới khi tuyến đường Nguyễn Tất Thành nối Flamingo Đại Lải Resort với Quốc lộ 2 hoàn thành vào quý III/2011 hoặc tuyến đường cầu Nhật Tân - Xuyên Á hoàn thành năm 2013.

Cùng khám phá các *địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Đẹp hiện đại tiện nghi thật
Bạn mình đến đây rồi bảo là đẹp lắm  :cuoi1:

----------


## mihio

đẹp thế kia mà,chẳng rẻ tí nào đâu

----------

